# sorry naman wala ako pinagdadaanan



## Sunny122

Hello 

I need some help translating some tagalog text into english.
I tried to translate them through google and some other dictionaries but some words are shortforms.
"Sorry naman wala ako pinagdadaanan masaya nga ako e"

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## mataripis

It should be =  Sorry(paumanhin) ha! wala naman akong problema, sa katunayan masaya nga ako ngayon!


----------



## epistolario

I'm sorry, [no] I'm not having personal problems today; in fact, I'm happy! 

(He apologized, perhaps, for making his or her friend worry about his condition.)


----------



## françanglish

The context appears to have been said in a sarcastic tone. Literally, it can be translated as, "*Well, I am sorry but I am not exactly going through (a tough time). In fact, I am quite happy.*"

But then again, sarcasm is hard to detect and interpret when written as words on a screen.


----------



## latchiloya

Sunny122 said:


> Hello
> 
> I need some help translating some tagalog text into english.
> I tried to translate them through google and some other dictionaries but some words are shortforms.
> "Sorry naman wala ako pinagdadaanan masaya nga ako e"
> 
> 
> Thanks to all in advance




"I’m sorry. I’m not in trouble. I’m actually happy."

*Note: *
“naman” suggests reiteration. That the speaker/writer meant it, inclusive the events that might suggest the need of saying the word “sorry”

“e’’ suggest rationalization.^^


----------

